# In a few words, define the MK3 TT



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Things are slow again around here, nothing new... so... here I go. My definition for the MK3 TT:

An Audi that thinks its a Lamborghini

with all those sharp edges and stuff...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Long drawn out wait until available to test drive


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lot better looking than the Mk2


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

not as good looking as a Mk1 and worse than a Mk2


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Too similar to a mk2.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Doesnt look like a new platform, merely a facelifted mk2. The front grill is very obnoxious and repugnant - the digital clocks look gash, wont age well at all.

The actual dashboard top looks very 80's to me but at least i could iron my shirts on it, thats about the only positive.

Its overpriced.

In future it will be like the mk3 golf - the one that nobody wants as its rubbish.

One thing i like - the steering wheel but id like less buttons scattered all over it.

Mk2 RS Manual is the ONE to have!!! 8) :evil:


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amazing car but not specced high enough as standard.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Good looker. Priced over optimistically


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Nissan GTR's little sister?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Somewhat underwhelming :?

But........... I'll reserve my final judgement until I have driven it. If it does not truly sparkle, I'll pop along to the VW dealer and get me a Golf R and save more than £10,000.00


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

The natural progression.... 8)


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

dextter said:


> The natural progression.... 8)


...but will it be a classic, like the Mk1?

I looked at a Mk1 in the street today. It still is a great design.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

the exterior design fails
the interior passes
the drive which is the most important feature is yet unknown
Should we not hold off judgement until we can road test the car?
Or are we all so obsessed with looks that personality no longer matters?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

"Controversial"

Personally I am just shocked by the negative reaction, I am left  and :?


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Better looking than the MK1, better engineered than the MK2 and a step in the right direction in terms of the tech.
Just a shame so much of it is on the option list.

#10k overpriced hatchback


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

BaTTyboy said:


> the exterior design fails
> the interior passes
> the drive which is the most important feature is yet unknown
> Should we not hold off judgement until we can road test the car?
> Or are we all so obsessed with looks that personality no longer matters?


Pretty much what I said, except the last bit 'coz that's a bit judgemental :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Having now seen one, IMO, a step back from the mk2 in looks, stupid dashboard (my son liked it though, but he's six!) and stupid price (if you start ticking the options list). I'd guess that a TTS coupe with sat nav, B&O, parking sensors and a few other 'must haves' will set you back £45k. So sadly, despite being a bug fan of the TT (I've had four of them), it'll end there. I don't like the mk3 at all. Happily, I do like the new S3 and have now put down a deposit for the new RS3 ...


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

overpriced and under-equipped


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's an Audi. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

even for an audi it is overpriced and under-equipped.

maybe they want to restore the exclusivity of the tt after riff-raff like me started to buy them.


----------

